# oh well - over for another month



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

knew it was too good to be true -   arrived with a vengeance at work this am...very heavy and VERY painful - as if I wasn't feeling   enough.

now got to try and get to see consultant to see what should do now.

just thought I'd update the clomid chicks!

S
xx


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

hun it doesn't get any easier does it?

Let us know what your consultant says........

Hope you feel better soon.


Sarah


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

cheers hon - feel a bit numb to be honest

S

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww B3ndy

totally know where you are coming from, sending you lots of big hugs

    

Take care of yourself 

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

How many Clomid cycles have you done hun?

xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

only three - but consultant says he only gives out this much then need to see him again - which means I probably wont' get to see him in time this month so will miss this month - and don't know what he'll suggest after that - that's if I can get thru - his lazy 'do gooder' secretary is NEVER in!!

she shouldn't cross me today - I've got PMT from HELL


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

Sorry to hear that b2ndy.  Hope you feel a bit better soon - 
All the best of luck, hugs and babydust
Chris xxxxxxxx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

thanks for that guys - I'm relatively new to this Clomid game - but after 3 months it doesn't get any easier each time you get a   after storing so much hope in it having all the 'answers'!

S
xx


----------



## jaffa_orange (Jul 14, 2004)

Was very sorry to read your news, B3ndy. Have a big   from me, and hope you feel a lot better soon. Sorry it didn't work out this time.

My consultant gives 3 months Clomid followed by 3 months' superovulation (with injections). Do you suppose that's what he might offer you next?

Love

Jaff
xx


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Jaffa - thanks for the  

just crossed over posts with you - his secretary reckoned he might put me straight on to iui - but thought that was a bit quick to be honest.

what's superovulation (with injections)?? how does that differ from clomid on it's own? not heard of that before?


----------

